

Rikulo UI: Cross-platform web and native mobile apps in Dart and HTML5 - zura
http://rikulo.org/

======
dalys
Does not seem to be an active project anymore. Last commit on 2014-02-23:
[https://github.com/rikulo/ui/commits/master](https://github.com/rikulo/ui/commits/master)

------
matthewbauer
Does Rikulo UI make you commit to either web or native? For instance, let's
say that I wanted to make an app but I'm not sure if I want it to be native or
web. Or, better yet, let's say I make a mobile app in Rikulo UI and want to
turn it into a web app: how difficult is it?

~~~
devsquid
I have used Cordova and your question that is certainly something to always be
considering when adding native features in it. However if you use proper
abstraction, something Dart makes a lot easier than JS, its not a huge issue.
So assuming this framework is like Cordova I imagine the answer to your
question is; the framework will not hinder you generating a webapp, its about
how you structure your code.

------
molsson
No new commits since early 2014.

